# New Fiba league in europe



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Fiba can't obviously get along with Uleb, so they will start not one but two new leagues. First one suppose to have 24 teams and the second one 32 ( divided into 4 divisions!) 
The question is : Who will play there? They can't match Euroleague and uleb cp!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Who cares? 

I wonder if they will ever manage to make a league in Europe where teams will have nice arenas, they will pay their players, there will be a salary cap (so all teams can be competitive) and the teams will be in the league for at least two years.

I'm suddenly starting to like the idea of having another NBA division in Europe, but I think Europe should try to make a league where all the top teams will be playing. And I think it would be even better if the teams that play in the European leagues didn't play in their country's leagues (but I know that will not happen anytime soon).


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> And I think it would be even better if the teams that play in the European leagues didn't play in their country's leagues (but I know that will not happen anytime soon).


Why do you think it would be better for them not to compete in their own country's leagues?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

well I don't like this europe Nba idea. It is not real, I like league the way it is now( except for the final four system).



> I wonder if they will ever manage to make a league in Europe where teams will have nice arenas, they will pay their players, there will be a salary cap (so all teams can be competitive) and the teams will be in the league for at least two years.


They won't! that is for sure.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crazy Fan From Idaho</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you think it would be better for them not to compete in their own country's leagues?


I think a European league would be more competitive and much stronger than any national league in Europe. But I don't think that will ever happen as long as the teams focus more on the national leagues.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

They need to make these national leagues basically like minor leagues, and have the big teams play in their own league. I.E. Benneton, Macabi, madrid, etc.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I think It's the best the way it is- team have to qualify to the euroleague threw their national leagues... same as in soccer:yes:


----------

